# 4 wheel drive problem



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

we got hammered with a foot of heavy wet snow today, and my 4wd keeps cutting in and out, its not jamming, grinding, or making any weird noise, at first i thought it was because its slippery, but i just couldnt push anything, and the ass end wouldnt stay strait, then leaving it in gear in a snow bank got out and took a look for my self and only a 1 tire fire, but at times out of no where ill get the traction i need?? thanks


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

What Jeep are you running?


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

93 wrangler 6cyl auto


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Unless your front or rear axle is locked, you will only have "2 wheel drive" even in 4WD. One tire on the front and one at the rear. You should think about putting an Aussie Locker in the front axle (Dana 30? for your Jeep.) They are located in NY and are easy to install. It made a night and day difference on my Cherokee.

Fran


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

I would check to see if the vacuum control on the front diff is ok (vacuum controlled). If it is leaking vacuum or a line is cracked it could cause a problem.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I've had and my friend has had the same problem (91 and 95 wrangler) the vacuum diafram (actuator or motor) did not have enuff travel to fully engage the Collier in the shaft. I found out by removing the actuator and running vacuum to the ports one side at a time and saw how much (or lack there in) movement it had. I also found rust or sand I could not tell witch was falling out of the vacuum ports. So I cleaned it out with WD40, with the diafram off fil the diafram with WD 40 through the vacuum port work the shift fork back and forth, turn over so the vacuum ports face down work the shifter fork back and forth to work out the stuff in it, repeat. I did it once with compressed air and brake clean, I ended up rupturing the diafram inside and had to buy a new actuator. or just buy a new actuator.

I've also had the vacuum switch on the transfer case go bad. secure the Jeep jack up the right front wheel just enough to get it off the ground. start the jeep and put it in 4WD DONT PUT THE JEEP IN GEAR have a friend try to rotate the r front tire. If it rotates the axle is not in 4WD. run a vacuum line down to the actuator one side at a time and start the Jeep with it in 4WD. If you hook up the vacuum to a side and your friend cant rotate the tire it means the collar is engaged and the problem is probably the vacuum switch or a vacume line. If you cant get the wheel to not spin your actuator is probably full of crap.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

*Quik fix*

A quik fix for that is take off the accuator housing, the fork is mounted on a shaft with a C clip on either side.Remove one C clip ,slide the fork over to the engaged side then replace the C clip behind the fork.Now slide the Lock Collar on the axle shaft to the locked position,replace the housing on to the axle tube and you are permenently locked in just like the the newer jeeps are.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

that sound like vacum line i had that happen on 89 wrangler


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry got it fixed, the plug on the axle was just resting unpluged on top of it, barley touching, pluged it back in and it works great, pritty dumb oversight on my part, thanks for the help


----------

